# Itsa meeee



## Reznov981 (May 3, 2022)

Hey all. I joined this forum last September and have been particularly active recently (you may have noticed 😂). Figured it can be fun to learn about these people you see on the internet 🤷🏻‍♂️😊
My name is Joel. I’m 24, and I live in Sydney, Australia. I studied music at a university for a bit after loving the idea of composing since I was about 14 when I got inspired by Jeremy Zuckerman’s soundtrack for Avatar: The Last Airbender. That man is the composer nearest to my heart. We’ve spoken a bit online. He’s wonderful.
I got married in 2019 and sadly decided music wasn’t a responsible pursuit at the time. I’m studying theology now, but the music never left me, and I’m starting to make tiny dribs of money from it 😍
Stoked to be here, and yes I’ll just come out and say it: I like flautando


----------



## Double Helix (May 3, 2022)

Good luck in your studies, Joel--Welcome to VI-Control


----------



## SandChannel (May 3, 2022)

Welcome. Formally, this time!


----------



## Pier (May 4, 2022)

Mario?


----------



## Marcus Millfield (May 4, 2022)

Pier said:


> Mario?


Is it you Mario?

Welcome!


----------



## Daren Audio (May 4, 2022)

LOL. I read the title of this post in _Mario's voice!_

Welcome!


----------



## DANIELE (May 5, 2022)

Welcome to the forum.

Italians don't speak that way anyway.


----------



## Reznov981 (May 5, 2022)

DANIELE said:


> Welcome to the forum.
> 
> Italians don't speak that way anyway.


Thanks 

And yeah I know I was just being a bit silly I guess heh
No offence intended to any Italian brothers or sisters around here!


----------



## DANIELE (May 5, 2022)

Reznov981 said:


> Thanks
> 
> And yeah I know I was just being a bit silly I guess heh
> No offence intended to any Italian brothers or sisters around here!


No problem, I was just kidding.


----------



## Igelhaft (May 14, 2022)

Wait- is theology a responsible pursuit? 
I kid- glad you're returning to the musical fold, though!


----------



## Reznov981 (May 14, 2022)

Igelhaft said:


> Wait- is theology a responsible pursuit?
> I kid- glad you're returning to the musical fold, though!


Lol

Yeah, I’m pretty happy getting to chat about all these exciting sounds and musical creations on this forum. It’s great fun!


----------



## Joël Dollié (May 15, 2022)

Oh hi there's another Joël!


----------



## Reznov981 (May 15, 2022)

Joël Dollié said:


> Oh hi there's another Joël!


There aren’t _too_ many of us around really.
Also, I just checked your website. You’ve been involved in some very cool projects! I’ll have to remember you if I ever go pro and need a good mix


----------



## Joël Dollié (May 15, 2022)

Reznov981 said:


> There aren’t _too_ many of us around really.
> Also, I just checked your website. You’ve been involved in some very cool projects! I’ll have to remember you if I ever go pro and need a good mix


We are a rare breed haha

Thank you very much


----------



## Fr. hugo (May 18, 2022)

Another theologian aspiring to make music here. There are several of us here. Nice surprise.


----------



## Reznov981 (May 18, 2022)

Fr. hugo said:


> Another theologian aspiring to make music here. There are several of us here. Nice surprise.


That IS a nice surprise! I’m a fledgling in both areas, but keen to grow.


----------

